# Sony VPL-BW5 Projector not working.



## bbingen (Jan 5, 2013)

When I turn the projector on all I get is a whitish/green flickering screen and vertical lines ( I have attached a screen shot). None of the buttons on the unit itself or the remote do anything. The only button that works is the on/off power button. I cannot even get a menu screen to show. I should mention I have a 10 year old with autism that loves to push buttons. I have caught him in the past standing on the ottoman pressing all the buttons on the projector. He damaged a flat screen TV last year by repeatedly pushing the on/off power button - he killed the power circuit board. I was able to fix that TV by replacing that board. I am hoping I can fix this projector. I don't think there is anything wrong with the power circuit panel. The fan runs and the lamp goes on. I am wondering if a button is stuck or worst case the main board is fried. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Lastly, upon repairing this unit I will be looking into enclosing the projector to keep his little paws off the unit.


----------



## Fotopub (Mar 15, 2014)

I have the same problem - has anyone responded back?


----------



## bbingen (Jan 5, 2013)

No, nobody replied. I could not fix the unit. I had to replace it. I build a box over it so my son isn't able to mess with it anymore.


----------

